# Original us navy seal/ us special forces flashlight



## lustiger (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello!

Which kind of flashlight (manufacturer and typ) is the original us navy seal or us special forces flashlight?


----------



## Roger999 (Sep 4, 2011)

As in what they were using back in the day? or is there a more specific flashlight you were after? They can use whatever they like, so there is no "official Navy SEAL Flashlight".


----------



## lustiger (Sep 5, 2011)

hi!

if there are favorites flashlight used by us navy seals or us special forces? maybe flashlight with special requirements like the mil-std-810 and so on?


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 5, 2011)

Deleted for PC


----------



## Size15's (Sep 5, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> Surefire also developed their first pistol weapon light at the request of the Navy Seals, so they would have a waterproof diveable weapon mounted light.


The first ever dedicated handgun WeaponLight; the model 310 for the Colt 1911 was made for the Navy SEALs? I didn't realise that. I always assumed it was for likes of the LAPD. Of course I was five at the time (January 1986) so don't remember.

I believe the W-Series aka "Military" Series handgun WeaponLight was designed for DEVGRU; the United States Naval Special Warfare Development Group (NSWDG). 100 metres waterproofness was one of the key performance features. SureFire created the "-DG" switch for them too.
The Military Series was made about 2001/2002.


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Sep 8, 2011)

The Seals do no use flashlights. They just set their hair on fire and run at the enemy. Or they have classified night vision equipment, pick one.


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 9, 2011)

Deleted for PC


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 9, 2011)

12 "killing posts" deleted. Stay on topic.

Bill


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 9, 2011)

Delete


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Sep 9, 2011)

lustiger said:


> Hello!
> 
> Which kind of flashlight (manufacturer and typ) is the original us navy seal or us special forces flashlight?


 
Would the original be the angle head Fulton?


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 9, 2011)

Delete


----------

